# Long term plan...any advice welcome



## Brock_and_Roll (Oct 11, 2016)

Dear forum,

We have a long term plan and would be most grateful for any advice/tweeks that you can provide.

My wife and I are looking at moving to Spain 10-15 years down the line once the kids flown the nest, the mortgage paid off and we have learnt Spanish properly. However, we only want to go for part of the year - say up to 6 months, e.g. October to March at most. Both of us feel the cold but like the summers in Britain and I am a keen cricketer - so the part/time Spain idea seems to fit our desires in theory.

We are lucky enough to have quite a large house in a very popular village in the middle of a national park - I would expect that even in the close season, we would be able to net £1,500 per month in terms of rent. So our cunning plan would be to rent out UK place out and use the proceeds to rent somewhere in Spain for a matching period to in effect "live for free" ! 

Is this quite common? I would have thought that at least in theory there would be quite a few holiday home owners who would be happy to secure a single letting for the out of season period. 

In terms of locations we would like to be somewhere near airports that ideally fly all year round to Bournemouth/Southampton e.g. Malaga & Alicante. I don't think either of us would want to be in the middle of nowhere - although I guess its more expensive, we would prefer to rent a place within striking distance of a resort such as Fuengarola where we have enjoyed several family holidays and where we know there is still life in winter, good shopping, bars, restaurants etc.

Do you think the numbers potentially stack up? We do have other resources but in theory what could you currently get for say Euro 1700 month for a 3-6 month let?

Thanks again


----------



## mrypg9 (Apr 26, 2008)

Brock_and_Roll said:


> Dear forum,
> !
> 
> .
> ...


Well, it depends entirely on the area you choose. Where I live, at current rentals, 1700 would secure a luxury three bed apartment with communal pool somewhere like Torre Bermeja, a nice townhouse, perhaps a detached house with pool. Further up the coast, towards Malaga, you'd get all those types of property for less. Assuming that 1700 euros is for rent/utilities and not other living expenses...The current exchange rate will return 1090 euros for £1000.


----------



## mrypg9 (Apr 26, 2008)

I'm guessing you live in or near Brockenhurst....that's an area I know well


----------



## tebo53 (Sep 18, 2014)

Look into the 183 day rule, signing the foreigners register, paying taxes in Spain etc,etc.


----------



## Brock_and_Roll (Oct 11, 2016)

mrypg9 said:


> Well, it depends entirely on the area you choose. Where I live, at current rentals, 1700 would secure a luxury three bed apartment with communal pool somewhere like Torre Bermeja, a nice townhouse, perhaps a detached house with pool. Further up the coast, towards Malaga, you'd get all those types of property for less. Assuming that 1700 euros is for rent/utilities and not other living expenses...The current exchange rate will return 1090 euros for £1000.


Thanks most useful.

Thinking this through, I don't think we have any need for anything luxurious as we both have simple tastes and I doubt I would venture into an outdoor pool during the winter.

I have had a flick through some website offering long term winter rentals and there seems to be a reasonable choice, for example, in Fuengirola.

As a matter of interest do you know if the rental prices quoted are normally exclusive of utilities and any other costs/fees?

Also many places shown tend are holiday apartments - great during summer buy could these be a tad chilly in winter? Generally I think I would prefer more of a small townhouse or villa etc.

With regards to the FX rate I think I might as well assume £1 = £1 euro albeit 10 years down the line who knows where we will be!


----------



## Brock_and_Roll (Oct 11, 2016)

Yes! Bang on!


----------



## Brock_and_Roll (Oct 11, 2016)

tebo53 said:


> Look into the 183 day rule, signing the foreigners register, paying taxes in Spain etc,etc.


Thanks - good advice, will look into it. I certainly don't want to become resident in Spain for tax purposes.


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

Brock_and_Roll said:


> Thanks most useful.
> 
> Thinking this through, I don't think we have any need for anything luxurious as we both have simple tastes and I doubt I would venture into an outdoor pool during the winter.
> 
> ...


Another thing to consider is that by then Brexit will presumably be done & dusted, & if as it appears it will be, it's a Hard Brexit which will mean no more freedom of movement, as a non-EU citizen you will only be able to stay 90 days in every 180.

So you wouldn't be able to come for 6 consecutive months. The longest you would be able to stay would be 3 months, & then you'd have to leave for 3 months.


----------



## Rabbitcat (Aug 31, 2014)

Jesus 15 years time!!!!

There may be completely different scenarios than now 

Almost impossible to organise now for circumstances so long down the line!!!!


----------



## mrypg9 (Apr 26, 2008)

Rabbitcat said:


> Jesus 15 years time!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> Almost impossible to organise now for circumstances so long down the line!!!!


Oh I dunno.....I'm considering music to be played and verse for my son to read at my funeral...


----------



## Chopera (Apr 22, 2013)

Rabbitcat said:


> Jesus 15 years time!!!!
> 
> There may be completely different scenarios than now
> 
> Almost impossible to organise now for circumstances so long down the line!!!!


Come on, it's October and the UK winter is drawing in. People need some vision of paradise to help them see it through! Even if it is only Spain in winter ... in 15 years time


----------



## Rabbitcat (Aug 31, 2014)

It sure is a long time another 15 years
Reckon we will STILL be friggin viewing potential properties!!!


----------



## Lynn R (Feb 21, 2014)

Rabbitcat said:


> It sure is a long time another 15 years
> Reckon we will STILL be friggin viewing potential properties!!!


Everybody needs a hobby.

Think of all the fun you can have bombarding the forum with questions about places none of us have even heard of as you continue your fingertip search of the whole of Spain - it's a big place, lots to keep you occupied for the next 15 years!


----------



## Rabbitcat (Aug 31, 2014)

I don't find that funny!!!!!!!


----------



## Dreamwork (Feb 21, 2016)

hehehe, been following the forum for a while and was thinking surely Rabbitcat has found a property by now, it appears not!


----------



## st3v3y (Aug 27, 2015)

mrypg9 said:


> Oh I dunno.....I'm considering music to be played and verse for my son to read at my funeral...


Noooooooo Mary. When you live in Spain it automatically adds 30 years on. This means we can all go to Rabbitcat's house warming party in 2036!


----------



## Williams2 (Sep 15, 2013)

xabiachica said:


> Another thing to consider is that by then Brexit will presumably be done & dusted, & if as it appears it will be, it's a Hard Brexit which will mean no more freedom of movement, as a non-EU citizen you will only be able to stay 90 days in every 180.
> 
> So you wouldn't be able to come for 6 consecutive months. The longest you would be able to stay would be 3 months, & then you'd have to leave for 3 months.


Yes in 11 to 15 years time British citizens will no doubt need to queue for the Shengen visa, like the rest of the non EU citizens.
Still on the other hand Australia and New Zealand could always throw in 'free movement of people' between Britain and 
'down under' to sweeten up a trade deal.

So how would retiring to Oz suit you ??


----------



## Simon22 (May 22, 2015)

Williams2 said:


> So how would retiring to Oz suit you ??


The way people complain about the heat in Spain they would never survive in Straya.


----------

